# Help With Getting Two Cats To Get Along Needed



## serenasyldaddy (Feb 22, 2010)

I have two female cats. One, Serena, is eight years old. The other, Summer, is 1 1/2 years old. I've had Summer for over 8 months. Things were going decently (not lovey dovey, but good enough) up until around 7 weeks ago. Since then, Serena has been alot more hostile towards Summer. Much more hissing, chasing and worst of all, chasing under the bed and going under there with her (along with hissing, growling and screaming noises). Since early on I've been using the Feliway plug in. I've been allowing Serena time out in the hallway once or twice a day (even though it doesn't thrill me for her to be there). She's not an easy one to buy toys for. She usually loses interest in them after one or two uses. I feel horrible. I don't look forward to coming home from work (if you can imagine that) because I know I'm going to be in the middle of this hostility the extent of which I can only hope doesn't get to its worst level. I've checked on the Internet and seen that Zyklene gets positive reviews. However, I can't find it in the US. The two vets I asked about this have been no help. I took her to one to make sure there isn't anything physically wrong with her, and she's fine.

Do you have any advice on how to deal with this? I've never put up pets of mine for adoption, but I'm very close to that point.

Thanks to all that respond.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

It's possible something negative happened between them 7 weeks ago. It's also possible their current behavior arises because Summer is getting older and is now at about the age of social maturity (when a cat's territorial instincts are developed). Regardless of the reason for their current hostility, I suggest you do a slow re-introduction.

The two cats should be separated completely for a few days, to give both a chance to settle down, which will mean one will need to be locked up in a safe room. As for which one...I'd go with whichever of the two tends to do best on their own without too much complaining (mewing, scratching at the door, etc.). After a few days, you can start switching spots. Put one in the safe room while you're at work and let the other roam the house. When you're home, switch positions. Don't let the cats "meet" when you do this. Also, start feeding them on either side of the door to the safe room. 

After a week or two of them being separated, other than being fed either side of the door, you can open the door a crack at feeding time (enough so they can see each other, but not enough that either can get in or out of the room). See how they get along. After another week of being fed on either side of a slightly-open door, you might be ready to put them back together for short periods of time, or you might need to move to baby gates (stacked one on top of the other by the doorway, so neither can climb in or out). It will all depend on how they react to each other. If there's still hissing/growling, baby gates are in order. In such a case, you should have as many "good things" happen on either side of the gate as possible (all feedings, treats, playtime, etc.). Once the hissing/growling subsides, you will then ready to put them together for short periods of time, but only when you're there to supervise.

I went through a very difficult introduction with my two girls...they had to be separated for almost three months before I could put them together. But, they've been best friends ever since (it's been almost two years now). So, even though it was tough going for a while, it was worth it in the end. Good luck!


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

I have had good luck with Spirit Essences. I have used the Peacemaker and Bully Remedy with great success. 

Spirit Essences - Holistic Remedies for Animals


----------



## inzekesmemory (Jan 17, 2010)

is this a by mouth or a smell thing? i have 2 males that are being horrible!!! one i've had for 2 years, the other was a homeless kitty i took in....i've separated them i guess the wrong way, through a screen..now i lock the new kitty in a room so my cat can come inside but feel bad about making the new guy be locked up...last night they had a screaming match through the window screen and i got up, half awake, picked up the new guy..HUGE!!! MISTAKE!!!! got bit a good one (i call it, my stupid human trick!!!!) but guess he's just gonna have to deal with being in the room for a bit??


----------



## ShadowsRescue (Mar 7, 2011)

inzekesmemory said:


> is this a by mouth or a smell thing? i have 2 males that are being horrible!!! one i've had for 2 years, the other was a homeless kitty i took in....i've separated them i guess the wrong way, through a screen..now i lock the new kitty in a room so my cat can come inside but feel bad about making the new guy be locked up...last night they had a screaming match through the window screen and i got up, half awake, picked up the new guy..HUGE!!! MISTAKE!!!! got bit a good one (i call it, my stupid human trick!!!!) but guess he's just gonna have to deal with being in the room for a bit??


It is a liquid that can be used in a drop formula for wet or dry food and then it also can be sprayed in a room or on your hands and then rubbed on the animal. Each remedy comes with wonderful instructions.


----------

